

Ask HN: Payment system Macromates uses? - dawsdesign

I saw a payment service recently on HN but can't find it now. I believe it's the one used by the textmate online shop. Anyone know which on that is?
======
telemachos
Textmate uses Paypal.

~~~
dawsdesign
Ahh, it was Cultured Code that uses it. I was looking for fastspring. Thanks,
you pointed me in the right direction

